# Smoker from Oklahoma Department of Corrections



## MYCHRONTOM (Jan 4, 2018)

http://www.ocisales.com/smoker

In told it is made of 1/4 steel.

Has anyone had any experience with one of these in the 36in or 42in model?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 4, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2018)

It sure looks like a well built smoker & if it's made out of 1/4" steel I would definitely buy it.
I think I would go for the 42", it's not that much more money & I think you will be happy with the extra space!
That's a very good price for a 1/4" steel smoker! 
You may need to do some mods to it or it may run just fine right out of the box!

Al


----------



## MYCHRONTOM (Jan 5, 2018)

I got confirmation today that they are 1/4 inch.  I was also told they would build it pretty much anyway I wanted.

I also was told by a different source is that is where OK Joes are built, but I have no first hand knowledge.  If so, how is the quality of an OK Joes viewed by those in the know?

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on this deal.


----------



## richard cameron (Jan 5, 2018)

I just brought up the website and the vertical smoker that is for sale for $706 looks interesting.

http://www.ocisales.com/vertical-smoker


----------



## keithu (Jan 6, 2018)

MYCHRONTOM said:


> I also was told by a different source is that is where OK Joes are built, but I have no first hand knowledge.  If so, how is the quality of an OK Joes viewed by those in the know?


 I'm pretty sure the OK Joe's smokers are made in China.

The images on the DOC website appear to just be CAD drawings. It would be nice if they had actual photos. If the images they have can be trusted, it looks like the firebox is a single piece and is welded to the cook chamber. This is much better than the OKJ which has a two-piece bolt on firebox that has to be sealed.

One thing that concerns me is the intake. It looks like they use one small circular damper. I question whether that will allow enough airflow. The wheels and legs also look insufficiently braced. I'd add a shelf or something at the bottom to stabilize it.

All that said, it looks like a good deal. If someone buys one please post pics and a report!


----------



## Tallbald (Jan 7, 2018)

In my inexperienced but enthusiastic opinion, the offset smoker, if crafted of 1/4 inch steel, would be a fantastic base for some mods as I did on my OK Joe Highland. The bracing comment seems spot on to me, and a  shelf would be a plus. An additional FB air intake would be fairly simple to fab in a home shop. I wish I had known about them last year, but I'm still tickled with my "improved" OK Joe Highland. I too would like to see real photos and a video review. Thank you for posting. Don.


----------



## MYCHRONTOM (Feb 17, 2018)

Turns out...It was only 1/8 rolled steel... I passed...  I will post separately on what I purchased...Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 17, 2018)

I called down there . They said they offer a discount if you bake a cake with a nail file inside ,,,,


----------

